# Slaughtering longhorns



## Mark

I have always has angus cattle and started switching over to longhorns a few years ago, I have two Steers ready to butcher at the end of month. My guy that does my slaughtering here on my farm is concerned with using his normal procedure which is using a 22 mag to the forehead and cutting the jugular to bleed them out. The question is will the 22 penetrate the forehead area sufficiently or is it extra thick because of the horns? Thanks Mark


----------



## gblevins

Mark I have butchered long horn cattle a 22 mag is sufficient


----------



## Mark

gblevins said:


> Mark I have butchered long horn cattle a 22 mag is sufficient


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Mark said:


> I have always has angus cattle and started switching over to longhorns a few years ago, I have two Steers ready to butcher at the end of month. My guy that does my slaughtering here on my farm is concerned with using his normal procedure which is using a 22 mag to the forehead and cutting the jugular to bleed them out. The question is will the 22 penetrate the forehead area sufficiently or is it extra thick because of the horns? Thanks Mark


Is this a serious question? Even a .17hmr works fine!


----------



## Mark

tnsalersbreeder said:


> Is this a serious question? Even a .17hmr works fine!


It was serious, I was concerned with the thickness of the skull plate below the horns.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

Mark said:


> It was serious, I was concerned with the thickness of the skull plate below the horns.


Okay even 17 hmr should work so .22 mag should be more than adequate.


----------

